# BB thread on '88 or '89?



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone know which direction the thread is in the bottom bracket of an '88? I think it's a Professional. I'm trying to get the lock ring off the left side.

RH or backwards? :blush2:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

All Merckx frames that I've ever worked on are Italian. Both sides RH thread. ie turn left to unscrew.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> All Merckx frames that I've ever worked on are Italian. Both sides RH thread. ie turn left to unscrew.


Thanks, you were right.


----------

